# Teeth = Age?



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I took some photos of my horses teeth. Of course it wasn't easy, but he was a good boy! Just stood there untied in the pasture while I pryed his mouth open.












I was told he's about 13. 


I am having a vet out soon to work on his teeth. Just check on them, and clean them and float them if they need it. Also the do something about his wolf teeth.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would probably put him somewhere between the ages of 9-11; he still has his center cups, and his teeth aren't attaining much angularity yet. I'm by no means perfect at this....lol!

Determining Age of Horses by Their Teeth


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Lol nice job. I've known horses that are good about getting their teeth looked at, but adding in the camera and actually getting good shots is amazing. I have never been able to tell how old a horse is by his teeth though lol.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> Lol nice job. I've known horses that are good about getting their teeth looked at, but adding in the camera and actually getting good shots is amazing. I have never been able to tell how old a horse is by his teeth though lol.



He really tolerates me. Combine all that with him being unhaltered and not tied to anything standing in the middle of his pasture free to walk away at any time.

This horse was so head shy when I got him in August I couldn't even brush my own hair out of my face without him throwing his head back from me.


----------

